# 1975 Ford F250



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I have an oldie but goody.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I built a custom mount/bumper for it.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I thought I had a Western blade since the control's and pump are but after sanding off 3 layers of paint the last one was yellow with a Meyers sticker on it. I had already bought the paint so I call it a Western conversion.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I will try to get some daylight action shots one of these days for some of you "old" Ford enthusiasts but we have very limited daylight here in Fairbanks.


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Kevin,

Very nice truck, your right oldie but most deffinately a goodie, I see alot of older GM's but never to many Ford's. I bleed Ford blue, so I really appreciate seeing the older versions.

Love to see a few of that baby in action


----------



## meyer22288 (May 26, 2003)

the truck is just to nice


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Plowing the ditch today for an action shot.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

other side


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Need more snow......


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Steep hill to plow


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

LOL LOL Steep HIll, that's perfect, let's see the GM's do that !!


----------



## KIOTR (Dec 15, 2003)

got to love those older fords!My dad had --I wanna say 68? 
F350 tow truck --well same body style anyway and that thing 
was 
jacked to the sky and super heavy duty--maybe I can find 
an old pic with the fisher plow on it. I also worked on an 
estate a long time ago that had a 79 F250 and I used to 
love driving that truck.anyways---nice truck!


----------



## bostonmatt (Oct 14, 2003)

Sweet truck! There is nothing like a red F-Series!! :waving:


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

I have another red f-series also....


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

Now we're talkin' :redbounce


----------



## JBZ71 (Dec 11, 2003)

Nice looking rig's ya got there..How much snow you average up your way??? Any work around???:waving:


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

We get most of out snow from October to January. It usually amounts to less than 5 feet a year. I think the average over the last 50 years is like 5.5 feet. It usually snows a little in September and a little in April which kinda spreads the snow season out(8 months). The miserable part of our snow is it never melts until spring. The first snow will still be here come April. Another wonderful thing is that the average annual temperature is like 26 degrees. This is with an occasional dip to -60 in December and January to a once in a while high of 80 in June and July. I once heard that we have over 200 days a year where the temperature is under 32 degrees. The last thing that gets to you after a while is the 2 hours of daylight in the winter. It is offset by the 22 hour days in the summer but not seeing the sun for a while gets kinda old.
As far as plowing work I don't really know I just do my own and a few neighbors. Most of the commercial work is done with loaders and road graders because the ground is so cold that once the snow gets packed by a little bit of traffic a pickup plow will not even touch it. The road graders have scarfing edges on them just so they can cut through it. The snow usually does end up getting packed before it gets plowed due to the fact that we never really get much snow at one time. It seems more like it will drizzle 1.5" a day for three days rather than dumping 6 inches at once.


----------



## JBZ71 (Dec 11, 2003)

How long you been there???Always ask the wife to move to alaska,never says much,would love to get out in the wild...Snow around that long sounds good to me,living it may change my mind along with the 22 hrs of sun in summer and what 22 hrs of darkness in winter???


----------



## kl0an (Dec 12, 2003)

Hey Crumm, why doncha sell that ole red truck of yours to me so I can start my own business here in Anchorage.. Then you can put a nice plow or backblade on that shiney red one.. 

Is it a lot harder plowin that dry snow up there?? It always seemed to me that you could just use a leaf blower and move mountains.. Even though it stayed around all winter, it never froze or hardened..

Paul

P.S. I'll come get the truck, don't worry about deliverin it.


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

kl0an, You can plow 3 month old snow with ease up here as long as it has never been driven on. It does stay very powdery for a long time. I plowed a driveway the other day that had not been plowed all winter. The areas that had not been driven on were easy to take right down to the gravel but the two tracks where they had been driving in and out are still there. It kinda made some reverse ruts I suppose you would call them. 
As far as selling the old truck that might just happen. I am giving some serious though to the idea of moving south. I figure we will head south until someone asks what the electrical plug hanging out of my front bumper is for then go south another 100 miles just to be sure we are out of the cold/snow belt. I will let you know and probably list it in the for-sale section on this site if I head out. It will be late spring/early summer when school is out if it happens.


----------



## Big Nate's Plowing (Nov 26, 2000)

not to rag on ya (love the truck!) but your deflector is installed wrong, it should hang down instead of hang up

Nate


----------



## SWC (Dec 14, 2003)

She's in good shape to be that old, then again they don't buildem like they used to.

A friend of mine used to have one of those old Fords, in a word...TUFF!

He ran it head on into a locust stump that was about 3 foot in diameter, needless to say, the stump didn't budge...much, but neither did the truck.

It sounded like a bomb went off, their was about 2 wheelbarrow loads of dirt and mud that fell out from under the truck, but no damage.

Do that with a new one and you'd be left with an undamaged stump and between $5,000.00 & $10,000.00 worth of damage to the truck.

Nice TRUCK


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

Nate, Mine isn't exactly a deflector like the one you have. It is just a old piece of belting to keep the snow from coming over the back of the plow when I am making big piles. The few driveways I do don't have alot of room for stacking due to all the trees around. I have one big pile next to the house that the kids are using for a sledding hill. Before I installed the belting the snow would fall over the back of the blade as I drove up the pile. I did plow a road the other day and I can see where a deflector like yours would come in handy. I couldn't go real fast or the snow would start coming up over the hood causing a problem with visibility. I suppose a deflector that goes up, forward and then down would be a multipurpose sort of thing.


----------



## My76f250 (Jan 5, 2004)

*HOW DO I POST PICS?*

Thats a sharp 75 you have. I have my dads old 1976 f-250 highboy with a meyers plow. he bought the truck new back in 76.
Can somebody tell me how to post some pics? greatly appreciated :


----------



## Eyesell (Nov 7, 2003)

*Re: HOW DO I POST PICS?*



> _Originally posted by My76f250 _
> *Thats a sharp 75 you have. I have my dads old 1976 f-250 highboy with a meyers plow. he bought the truck new back in 76.
> Can somebody tell me how to post some pics? greatly appreciated : *


Send your pic's to me if your having trouble amd I can help out, my e-mail address is [email protected]


----------



## kipcom (Feb 3, 2001)

WE have a 1978 F250 w/ Northman plow on it. Body is rough but looks great after a Rust-O-leum paint job. We call it the "grinch mobile "


----------



## 84deisel (Dec 2, 2003)

Its nice to see someone with older equipment still on the road. My current truck is an 84 f250 deisel with a modified 8.5 western unimount pro with cab command I also have twin 88 fullsize blazers with 7.5 unimount pros


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by 84deisel _
> *Its nice to see someone with older equipment still on the road. *


I have a 42' Ford GPW (military jeep) that I would like to mount a plow on. I need to build a cab for it first though it is currently -30 outside just a little brisk for a open cab.


----------



## Boast Enterpris (Oct 26, 2003)

Crumm,
Looks like an interesting place to live. What do you do in your spare time?(noticed the cat plate) Like a lot of people I have always wondered about the daylight situation. Looks like you have a great selection of vehicles to drive. Got to love those Fords!


----------



## Crumm (Nov 5, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Boast Enterpris _
> *Crumm,
> Looks like an interesting place to live. *


Interesting but dark and cold .


> * What do you do in your spare time?(noticed the cat plate)*


The CAT plate is more of my job than hobby. I drive truck for a living. My last two trucks had CAT engines. The last one a 3406E 600hp and the one before that was a 3406E 475hp. I gave up the owner operator business a year ago to spend more time with the family so I drive company truck now. I drove a Detroit last night but still get in a truck with a CAT once in a while.


> *Like a lot of people I have always wondered about the daylight situation.*


We currently are a little short on daylight. It gets light around 10am and dark by 3pm. We are gaining daylight so it is getting better every day. In the middle of summer it is light 24 hours a day so it is kinda a trade off. Since I work nights I sometimes go for weeks without seeing the sun in the winter and that gets a little old.


> * Looks like you have a great selection of vehicles to drive. Got to love those Fords! *


They do me a good job. I have a 00' Excursion, 96' F350 CrewCab, 76' F250 CrewCab, 75' F250 plow truck and a 42' Ford GPW. Nothing but FORD........... I even currently have a 03' or 04' (not sure) Ford focus in the garage. It is a loaner because the X is in the shop getting new door lock actuators (warranty work).


----------

